#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Thai Language courses

## LovelyFrede

Could someone recommend good thai courses in Bangkok. Would love to learn that language!

----------


## bowie

plenty of free stuff avail on the web... plenty of tutors avail... do web searches... don't sign up for any long term or costly stuff until you really do want to learn the language, and have the motivation - many, many, many hours of study

----------


## quengil

You can find lots of resources online but if you aren't a very self-disciplined person, I suggest you search for a Thai Language school near you. If you're in Bangkok, there are quite a couple of them. Just search in Google maps. There's also videos on Youtube for Thai language beginners.

----------


## Dragonfly94

The best way to learn is a personal teacher, 500 baht an hour, and lots of hard work in between lessons

----------


## david44

> quite a couple


 :bananaman: 



> There's also videos


 :rofl:

----------


## HuangLao

Mingle with the savages. 

The best learning tool.

----------


## bowie

go ahead, learn Thai, start learning like the Thai's do, pickup the manni mannat elementary school books, available for free on the web, learn the alphabet, learn the pronunciation, build a vocabulary... nothing to it, just start studying and practicing and pretty much, don't stop... sooner or later, actually much, much later, you'll be talkin' like a Thai, it'll only take a couple of decades

----------


## Wolf34

I want to learn basic Thai too.

----------


## Neverna

^ Youtube has plenty of "Learn Thai" videos.

----------


## cyrille

^ a place where, apparently, you *can't* learn Thai.

Where would TD be without you? 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cyrille

Do you think _anyone_ would sign up to _anything_ via a link from you, you _massive_ moron?

----------


## huneety12

Learn thai and English langauge at https://www.huneety.co/ provide best services to student to learn thai or any other langauge.

----------


## fishlocker

Let us know how that pans out.

----------


## Pokey Bernstein

Does anyone have any experience studying Thai outside of Bangkok or Pattaya or other large cities?

I'd like to begin with a school program with a structure and then use a private teacher.

----------


## foobar

Anyone considering "learning Thai" has to ask themselves what they are hoping to achieve?

Are we talking about reading/writing Thai script and speaking Royal Thai proper or just learning how to order khao pad gai from a food stall and a few other phrases?

  Because the answer to each differs greatly.

----------


## cyrille

Obviously nobody is ultimately aiming to do either of those things.

I find myself in the unusual position of agreeing with quite a few of your views, whilst concluding that you're a bit of a dick.

----------


## foobar

> Obviously nobody is ultimately aiming to do either of those things.


Nobody is aiming to learn Thai proper or just aiming to learn a bunch of basic interchangeable phrases written in phonetic English?

I disagree, I would say most westerners learning Thai can be generally split into these two groups. 

But, I'm intrigued to know what kind of Thai you think EVERYONE is learning that doesn't fall into either of these two categories?





> ....whilst concluding that you're a bit of a dick.


In light of the fact it's your 2nd bout of name calling today, what do you conclude about yourself going on a forum to call people names on Christmas day for no other reason than you don't agree with everything they say?

----------


## uncle junior

> Anyone considering "learning Thai" has to ask themselves what they are hoping to achieve?


Part of the teacher's job to work that out with the student and plan the class accordingly....another advantage to private classes

----------


## Pokey Bernstein

> Anyone considering "learning Thai" has to ask themselves what they are hoping to achieve?
> 
> Are we talking about reading/writing Thai script and speaking Royal Thai proper or just learning how to order khao pad gai from a food stall and a few other phrases?
> 
>   Because the answer to each differs greatly.


In the beginning basic communication with speaking and listening and after that I'd like to be able to read basic.

----------


## bowie

Starting Point: Phrase books, you tube vids, practice the alphabet (four letters/week) Many, hours, hours, hours...

----------


## Pokey Bernstein

> Starting Point: Phrase books, you tube vids, practice the alphabet (four letters/week) Many, hours, hours, hours...


Appreciate

I have the Benj--Boon Becker tapes I forgot the complete name.

Yes it takes many hours to learn a language

----------


## Luigi

> I have the Benj--Boon Becker tapes I forgot the complete name.


Great books, and what I first used when I started to learn how to read Thai. I've always recommended them and lent them to friends that were interested in learning to read.

----------


## foobar

> In the beginning basic communication with speaking and listening and after that I'd like to be able to read basic.


Make a list of basic interchangeable phrases that are easy to remember and reuse just by changing one word.  Then group these phrases by situation, like shopping or buying food, taxi, etc & start building a word list that you swap into these phrases.

But, also get started on the reading thai script side of things as soon as possible, because you will pick up a lot of bad habits messing around with tourist phrases written in phonetic English and will waste time later re-learning the right way.  

Thai is a tonal language and that tonal system is built into the design of the thai alphabet, so even if you've never heard a word before, thai script will allow you to pronounce the word and use all the correct tones, just like a Thai. 

I would recommend something like: *Linguaphone Thai* which is a complete course on reading/writing thai script and speaking thai proper.

If you are working on LT everyday, going through the various exercises etc, then using your phrase/word list when you are out and about, you will learn quickly and your Thai will be built on a solid foundation.

Once you start to wrap your head around the thai alphabet via LT and you can recognise and write the letters, one day you will be walking down the street and notice you can suddenly read all the Thai signs, then you can practice when you are out walking around.
-------------

Personally I wouldn't bother with classes, unless you need them for a visa something then by all means do the classes alongside the above.

----------


## Pokey Bernstein

> Great books, and what I first used when I started to learn how to read Thai. I've always recommended them and lent them to friends that were interested in learning to read.


Yes they are well done and helpful

----------


## Pokey Bernstein

> Make a list of basic interchangeable phrases that are easy to remember and reuse just by changing one word.  Then group these phrases by situation, like shopping or buying food, taxi, etc & start building a word list that you swap into these phrases.
> 
> But, also get started on the reading thai script side of things as soon as possible, because you will pick up a lot of bad habits messing around with tourist phrases written in phonetic English and will waste time later re-learning the right way.  
> 
> Thai is a tonal language and that tonal system is built into the design of the thai alphabet, so even if you've never heard a word before, thai script will allow you to pronounce the word and use all the correct tones, just like a Thai. 
> 
> I would recommend something like: *Linguaphone Thai* which is a complete course on reading/writing thai script and speaking thai proper.
> 
> If you are working on LT everyday, going through the various exercises etc, then using your phrase/word list when you are out and about, you will learn quickly and your Thai will be built on a solid foundation.
> ...


thank you for the information I will follow it

I've heard about the tones and will practice them

----------


## Johnny Farang

> But, also get started on the reading thai script side of things as soon as possible, because you will pick up a lot of bad habits messing around with tourist phrases written in phonetic English and will waste time later re-learning the right way.


This.


Learning the Thai script while learning the language is akin to changing a car's water pump while you're doing the timing belt; it's a bit more work, but you're going to need to do it eventually, so get it out of the way and save yourself the headache down the road.

----------

